# Question about ATI Tool and X1800XT



## Bob111 (Nov 15, 2005)

Hello everyone,
I love your site and your tools, I have been using them for about six months and would like to thank you all for your expertise and time. I have been able to overclock with-out numerous crashes etc. by using the info. and tools on this site.

I was wondering if anyone is using the ati tool with a radeon x1800xt card ? I ordered the card today and want to use ati tool to overclock but have not read if there are any problems with the two. Thanks for any responses


----------



## infrared (Nov 15, 2005)

I don't think there's a version of ATITool out that supports the x1x00 cards yet. W1zzard is working on it though, so you should be in business soon!

Glad you're finding the forum useful! You learn something new here every day!


----------



## Bob111 (Nov 21, 2005)

Thanks for the reply infrared. The beta was released today. Going to give it run on my x1800xt.


----------



## Jewfromdahood (Nov 24, 2005)

i have an x1800xt coming in 2 days from Ingram micro. PCI-Express w/512MB RAM So i would be glad to test versions that can support it. i'll be glad also to test windows xp x64 versions in a month or two


----------

